# LiQ-it - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (7/10/20)

​*LiQ-it – Coffee Delight*
*Local*

*Flavour Description: *
“The name says it all!”

*VG/PG*: Not stated
*Nic:* 3mg

*My comments:* 
What an excellent coffee this is! It’s a full-roast, with a distinct, unique, flavour. It’s not the type of flavour one has to look for – it’s right there, filling your mouth while you’re vaping and after exhale. Not a shy one, this!

It is sweet, but not overly so. 


Altogether, it’s a well-rounded coffee and one of the best – and unusual – ones I’ve had for a long time.

But a word of warning. The fingertip taste is horrible! It’s strange that the fingertip taste and the juice when it is vaped is so vastly different. So don’t do a fingertip test – just vape it!

There are two points which I would like to raise. 

Firstly, the flavour description should give some indication of what to expect. "The name says it all" actually doesn't. For example, does it contain hazelnuts? Not everyone likes hazelnuts. As a consumer I want to know what I'm buying. It's not enough to simply say that it's a “delight”. 

Secondly, the VG/PG is not stated. It doesn't matter to me, but it might well matter to others. Is this a 70/30 or an 80/20? Some vapers have a preference and they need to know.

Nevertheless, neither of the above two points detract from the "delight" of this juice for me.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Most certainly!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3
Coil: Commercial – SMOK V8 Baby Mesh 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

_*Coffee Review #166*_

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/20)

Thanks @Hooked - this sounds good
Appreciate your insights

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

